# Favorite Seinfeld plots



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

For me:

"I it moved."

"It wasn't a pick."

"Not that there's anything wrong with that!"


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2015)

He took it out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah that was a good one to .....that was Elaine.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 31, 2015)

A really early show with Jerry and Elaine taking a flight only Elaine had to sit in the coach section between two really large really obnoxious guys and Jerry was in luxury first class next to an alluringly beautiful charming woman.

Yea, men finally win one.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 31, 2015)

Stella!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

How did I forget....

*"No Soup for YOU**!"*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

Puffy shirt

Elaine isn't sure if she's in an interracial relationship

Elaine dances


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

"She has man hands!"


----------



## Glinda (Mar 31, 2015)

"His buttocks are sublime!"


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

" It's the cold water, Shrinkish!"


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

The dance

The bakery, last  loaf of rye bread or something, there were at least three different bakery incidents that were so funny
dinner party, and muffin tops

the man hands.

the bro

The puffy shirt 

And of course NO MORE SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

The Jimmy


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

From Seinfeld to Breaking Bad

Lots of Seinfeld actors later went on to be in Breaking Bad:

http://screencrush.com/breaking-bad-seinfeld/


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

When I think Seinfeld I think the main characters, Jerry, Elaine, George, Kramer.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

The episodes with Frank and Estelle Costanza were all good, especially when George had to move back home.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> The episodes with Frank and Estelle Costanza were all good, especially when George had to move back home.


  Yes also the uncle.  Newman "HelllllloJerrrrrry!"  Soup Nazi was great too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

The Parking Space was funny too.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

When Newman ate the muffin tops (washing them down with milk)

Mr. Pitt in the Thanksgiving Day parade.

George watches Breakfast at Tiffanys with family he doesn't even know.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 31, 2015)

I still watch Seinfeld on TBSHD in the weekday afternoons.   I love the  Seinfelds, they just seem so _real_.  The Costanzas are...omg insane, no wonder George is such a piece of work!    I love uncle Leo, Kramer is nuts, of course so is Jerry and Elaine.  

Newman?

<span class="st" data-hveid="85">


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you know that the lady who plays Jerry's mother, in her youth, used to go with James Dean.

I also liked the episode when Elaine was eating poppy seed rolls and couldn't pass the narc test for employment.
So she borrowed Jerry's mom's urine sample and they said that she was too old....already in menopause.  LOL


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 31, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Did you know that the lady who plays Jerry's mother, in her youth, used to go with James Dean.



Liz Sheridan?  Didn't know that.   I love her, she is the real deal.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

When Jerry's dad thought someone at the doctor's office stole his wallet  "MY WALLET'S GONE!" :lofl:

(several episodes later Jerry found it in the sofa cushion)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for Mutton was good when Jerry was spitting out his mutton into the cloth napkins, and Elaine borrowed his jacket and was chased by stray dogs.  We usually catch an old episode of Seinfeld when we're eating dinner in the kitchen on channel 2.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Soup Nazi was great too.



The Soup Nazi was sooo funny, lol!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

Soup Nazi episode was also "Schmoopie".


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

How about the "Jerry and Elaine have to have sex to save the friendship".


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

How bout the "double dipper" George exposed at the party.


----------

